# Latest Cruise ship protest in Venice.



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

On Saturday 27/07/2013 while the Carnival Sunshine was leaving Venice someone shot footage of the ship turning for the usual scenic sail past St Mark's square. 
It appears to show that the stern of the ship came dangerously close to a vaporetto.
The locals have picked up the story in their campaign against cruise ships. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ6YoGXPx6Q

Carnival have pointed out that the ship was under command of the pilot and was within navigational limits, as confirmed by the VDR

http://qn.quotidiano.net/cronaca/2013/07/28/926456-venezia-navi-carnival.shtml

The Daily Wail have, as is their way, decided that there is a connection with the Costa Concordia. 

http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/news/...ses-dangerously-close-Venetian-shoreline.html


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Call me cynical if you like but I`m always suspicious of these clips that are cobbled together including old footage.

Why not just tell the story as is instead of tarting it up.


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like a story about nothing, generated for political purposes. Seems like a daily occurrence these days.


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

I think what we princiipally learn from that video is that those big cruise ships are:
a) Ugly as sin
b) Awkward to handle in tight spaces

and that a vaporetto - as the far and away the more maneovrable of the two vessels - might have been better off holding back until the big brute had passed out of the way instead of trying to slip into the gap.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

There has been concern about the size of cruise ships visiting Venice for a long time, this being just one link of many http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...mNgZgL&usg=AFQjCNEyqtOfcObINPEae4uSW9m9bo48_g

As for Carnival Sunshine, the authorities did not seem too concerned http://www.agi.it/flash-news/articl...ities_say_ship_s_close_approach_posed_no_risk

I have a feeling cruising will continue in Venice despite the concerns of some due to the trade they bring. Two other cruise ships were in port today with Carnival Sunshine, MSC Fantasia, and the new and huge Royal Princess.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day mad landman.sm,today.05:2.re:latest cruise ship protest in venice.hopefully the ships will not damage the infrastructure of venice.but I don't see them stoping all that money coming in from the tourist,regards ben27


----------



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

I have to say that I'm with Nina on this one.


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Hugh Wilson said:


> I have to say that I'm with Nina on this one.


If I thought it would make a difference, I would campaign for an international law requiring cruise ships to look like the beautiful liners of the past.

That Ozzie gazillionair who is rebuilding the Titanic has a point.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Goole is the Venice of Yorkshire,just saying.


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

We actually did a cruise out of Miami on the CARNIVAL DESTINY which became the CARNIVAL SUNSHINE after refit earlier this year. I remarked to the wife after watching her berth and sail from a couple of the ports that for her size she was a very good ship to handle and the Master obviously knew her well. Turned on the proverbial 'tickey' with minimal side slip. I watched the video and she does side step slightly on that but they probably let her without serious attempt at correction to get on to the next set of leading marks. That Venice 'sail past' is serious tourist attraction and I can't see them curtailing it.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"cruise ships to look like the beautiful liners of the past."

Those ships carried a fraction of the pax that a modern seaborne apartment block can handle, and prices were sky high.

A week in Blackpool is more expensive than this..........

http://www.cruisenation.com/


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

A week in Blackpool might be more expensive but it would be a lot more pleasant! 
Watched a walk round video of Oasis of the Seas..........hordes of people, constant canned pop music, and the balconies looking out onto the piazza or whatever they call it have zero privacy and constant noise.
About the only plus is that most of the pax make me look slim taught and terrific........and that is something!!


----------

